# Target Pins



## DragonFury (Mar 5, 2011)

We just use a 6 inch piece of bailing wire that is bent into a u shape and 6" foam targets then stick it to the bails. we also put up a peice of mine belting behind the bails to help keep the arrows from going completely through the bails as well. But make sure you use a bullet round nose type of point otherwise if you shooting a power full bow it will stick into the rubber mine belt quite well.


----------



## Hoytusa#1 (Jan 2, 2009)

Get a 1 inch x 1 inch round or square and run a 2 inch dry wall screw thru it, you would need to drill a pilot hole before installing the screw. These just twist into the target.
Thanks an:shade:d God Bless!


----------



## Black ice777 (Sep 3, 2010)

Golf tees


----------



## centershotrob (Dec 22, 2007)

We use these at our club for indoor from Lancaster... [http://www.lancasterarchery.com/index.php?cPath=53_251]


----------



## AZBowhunt (Nov 4, 2007)

What kind of bales? Stacked carpet, foam, or rags? What kind of covering?


----------



## dodge01 (Jun 6, 2007)

Sorry about that some ceder bales and compressed hay for our club outside


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

how about roofing nails

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-100210019/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## GaryZ (Jan 29, 2009)

8" aluminum gutter nails...they don't rust and won't damage an arrow if hit.


----------



## kshatriya (Jul 14, 2010)

Tent stakes. you can get a bunch of them for cheap.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

+2 on the golf tees


----------



## ChargerSarge (Nov 17, 2008)

Plasic cap nails. Any home center has them.


----------



## AverageJoeAb (Jan 20, 2011)

kc hay seed said:


> +2 on the golf tees


golf tees +3


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

dodge01 said:


> What is every one useing to hold paper targets to the bales. The pins are range has don't last long rusty bent broke and just plan not great any ideas on what we could buy or make would be great. If you have any pic that would be great thanks guys


3" or so Double headed nails... They hold well and the double head acts as a handle grip to pull them out.


----------



## Dbyrum72 (Feb 14, 2010)

Bent welding rods


----------



## owl (May 28, 2004)

+4 on golf tees, you can get a big bag of 4" at Walmart for about $6.00


----------



## bigduke_89 (May 10, 2008)

+5 on the golf tees cant beat the price


----------



## steve-o (Nov 29, 2005)

nails used for roofing tar paper, has about a 1 inch green or orange plastic disc with a ring shanked nail about 1 1/2" long through the center. Ace Hardware for about 8 bucks a box of maybe 100 or so.


----------



## steve-o (Nov 29, 2005)

They are $6.68 per pound and 1 3/4 long. or a box of 1600+ for...
http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hard...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## capt. rick (Feb 16, 2011)

I bought como burlap on clearance at wal-Mart for $5. Wrapped a piece around the front of hay bale and attached with ring shanked spikes on the sides (Brown side out, camo side in). spraypianted a target on the face with cheap paint. Works great, lasts way longer than paper. Snowed on it last week, dried out and kept on working.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

Beiter or Saunders target pins. you only need 4 for a target, they break if hit rather than damage an arrows, and the only attrition factor is from really bad shots or forgetting them.


----------



## tugboat (Aug 15, 2010)

I use 1/8" stainless steel TIG filler rod.


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

+6 on the longer golf tees


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

I use toothpicks, the "round" type. Their points are sharp & easily penetrate the target paper. They're also very inexpensive!


----------



## rmitch1234 (Feb 28, 2010)

hey guys i use those little things you jam into the end of corn on the cob so you won't burn the chit out of yourself,work good,cheap too.


----------



## BHewes (Nov 15, 2010)

The roofing nails with the 1 inch plastic tab is what we use.


----------



## turkeybuster (May 5, 2010)

High tension electric fence wire cut it about 10 inches bend the end at a 90 .


----------



## Calgachus (Feb 6, 2011)

I use stainless welding rods I had laying around.
Cut in half and clamped onto a 1" steel bar with mole grips. Wrap the long end four times around the bar and unclamp the grips.
Much like the Danage wire pegs.


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

Reinforced rubber automotive heater hose (use 1/2" dia.) cut into 3" pieces. Then take 6d or 8d common nails (experiment with size to find what works for you) and place sharp end into the piece of hose half way down. Drive point thru one side wall and pull rest of way thru with pliers. Leaves you with a "T" arrangement that you can jam thru target into target butt. Your hand is protected from the nailhead by the rubber.


----------



## Hit Da X (Feb 22, 2011)

GaryZ said:


> 8" aluminum gutter nails...they don't rust and won't damage an arrow if hit.


This is what I use too. I have to agree it hard and long enough to hold anything and the metal soft enough if hit it will bend not mess up the arrow.


----------



## dmcclure (Jun 26, 2010)

+7 on the Longer golf tee's. stop playing golf when I took up Archery, had to use those tee's for something.


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

I use a stick I find on the ground...they literally grow on trees! And FREE!


----------



## azmtnman (Mar 7, 2009)

Water bottle caps with a nail through the middle works for pulling them out easy.


----------



## DraftMaster (Apr 17, 2018)

I cut up coat hangers about 10 inches long. Bend them off in a squared off "U".
They work great.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Cheap phillips head screwdrivers from Walmart. I bought a half dozen for $0.67 each. 

Easy to push in & easy to pull out. At our club, one of our members found a bunch of phillips screwdrivers on Ebay for about $0.50 and we use them on our indoor range.

They are garbage as screwdrivers, but great as target pins. 

Allen


----------



## krwunlv (Jan 18, 2017)

aread said:


> Cheap phillips head screwdrivers from Walmart. I bought a half dozen for $0.67 each.
> 
> Easy to push in & easy to pull out. At our club, one of our members found a bunch of phillips screwdrivers on Ebay for about $0.50 and we use them on our indoor range.
> 
> ...


Same here! We use the free ones from harbor freight or ones like like the above. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Walz10 (Jul 24, 2016)

+8 on the golf tees


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoody51 (Apr 1, 2018)

Golf tees typically


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

6" barn ring nails through a 3" piece of old garden hose. We use it on our excelsior bales.


----------



## woko (Feb 9, 2018)

sometimes we use golf tees as targets for this, its great but make sure that you can see them i have to color the end black for the targets i shoot at.


----------



## AZinNL (Apr 30, 2018)

great


----------



## Dustoff707 (Jul 12, 2017)

GaryZ said:


> 8" aluminum gutter nails...they don't rust and won't damage an arrow if hit.


Get some old garden hose and cut into 1-2" sections. Stick the nails thru the hose and then use this to pin the targets. The hose makes for a larger "head" on the nails and keeps the paper from tearing away.


----------



## Ogredude43 (Jun 11, 2006)

I work in injection molding. The runners come in a variety of shapes and materials. Will post pics of a few in the next day or so. Cost usually free as it is the disposable part of the process especially in a multi cavity mold


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

$0.10 each http://www.alliedkenco.com/pin-baconwrap.aspx


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

DraftMaster said:


> I cut up coat hangers about 10 inches long. Bend them off in a squared off "U".
> They work great.


nice necro, just over 7 years.


----------



## Audible (Feb 9, 2018)

2” coil ring nails through a 1” x1” piece of composite decking for outdoors.
Of the two indoor ranges we have one has stuffed targets and uses concrete forming nails.
The other has block targets (nice) and uses golf tees


----------



## P_K (Mar 6, 2019)

Small square cardboard + nail with flat circular head (to keep it from falling out of the cardboard) = cheap pins.


----------



## johnetzel (Apr 23, 2009)

3-4" piece of hose or tubing with a 3-4" nail driven thru the hose/tubing. This doesn't pull thru or tear the paper easily and works great. Not to expensive and will last a long time.


----------



## flat49 (Oct 4, 2014)

Roofing nails work great.


----------



## carsdwl11 (Mar 11, 2018)

We typically use a double head concrete nail with a washer welded to it . Its easy for the kids to use.


----------



## SteelBuckeye (Jan 15, 2019)

I have a yard service for weeds. They always put a plastic bag sign in the yard when they are finished. It has an aluminum rod U frame. I cut the frame down into 10” pieces and coil one end and sharpen the other. Freecycled and does not rust.


----------



## awiner (Feb 19, 2019)

I’ve been using these. 










You can find them at most Home Depot type stores as well as amazon for cheap.

Grip Rite 112PRCAP1 1 lb Round Plastic Cap Grip-Cap Nail, 1-1/2". They are available in many lengths to fit your needs.


----------



## Kmarks (Jul 6, 2018)

I use roofing nails with a collar


----------



## Manning11 (Dec 16, 2018)

roofing nails and tyvek wrap nails


----------



## Konk (Aug 4, 2016)

I use the nails with the plastic disc that are used to hold insulation board in place during construction. Can get them at any home improvement store.


----------



## Konk (Aug 4, 2016)

awiner said:


> I’ve been using these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, these are what I'm talking about.


----------



## nacpalm (May 20, 2019)

We use golf tees, but I don't know if they'll be long enough to stick into hay without slipping out.


----------



## kxlewi5 (Jun 11, 2012)

Long Golf tees always work for us - On some hay bales, I've gone and bought the stakes used to hold down landscaping fabric used in gardens.


----------



## pipcount (Oct 9, 2012)

I found a GREAT way to hold targets onto fiber matt butts, wanted to share with folks here and help out. Found an old thread to restart: I combine two of above ideas, take the plastic discs off "plastic cap roofing nails" and drill larger hole into center, then push onto a LONG BAMBOO golf tee. So far seems unbeatable for cost, safety, efficiency.

I used the roofing nails and their discs alone for a long time, but worried that I would drop one and a kid would step upon it, puncture their shoe and their foot. Just not safe. I always counted nails at the end of the day, one day came up short... and it took us 20 min to find. 

So we started using golf tees so I could feel better about it if I lost one. I doubt they would go through a shoe as the point is pretty blunt. Unfortunately the paper would pull through the heads. Their wedge shape just tears through paper each round as you remove arrows.

So- I added discs from the roofing nails to get a larger surface area pushing on the paper. I can drill two at once with a drill and pliers, so pretty fast to make up a batch of target pins. But- the wood pins occasionally break. So I bought the "7x stronger" 3 1/4" bamboo tees at 200 for $10 on ebay. 

I think I have it "nailed" now: For about $0.07 per unit these hold VERY well, are very durable. I bought a pack of 250 40cm and another 100/ 80CM targets from Alternative Services in UK with one of my orders and got target cost down to ~$0.22 and $0.50/target. As long as we don't break an arrow, we now spend quite a bit more on gas than on range equipment. I give targets away to newbies, let them use my pins, etc. Cheap goodwill and more fun for them- and at the end of a day beginners can see if they are shooting left, right, high, low from the hole pattern. Priceless.

I am now considering putting little micro wedge cuts on bamboo to see if they will grip the fiber matt bundles a bit better. They work ok now, but I am one of those fellows that keeps looking for ways to improve processes. Downside is it will absolutely weaken the shaft- it failed miserably on the wood tees, hoping with the bamboo it will do fine. 

This "process improvement" pattern of mine, on occasion, drives folks at work nuts: "We can do this better" is not always seen positively. But heck- anything you do both with high repetition you can (should?) incrementally optimize. At root, that is likely why I love traditional archery: It is a continual effort to optimize my personal performance, I can see improvements, and have fun at same time. And no one ever asks me "Why change?"


----------



## pipcount (Oct 9, 2012)

Adder: Use a sharpie to get the top of a tee head ALL black, and put RIGHT at the center of the gold circle on the target and tell folks to hit the pin. It sure seems to increase focus for me, and most books emphasize "aim small, hit small." This is easy way to make it happen.

If someone does hit the pins, no damage has ever been done to an arrow. The wood and plastic give enough/break, etc.


----------



## chiplu10 (Feb 8, 2016)

nice work!


----------



## pipcount (Oct 9, 2012)

pics posted on alternate thread at 
https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5757153


----------

